# Soundkonfiguration alter DosSpiele



## deusmac (23. Juni 2003)

Ich hab einen Rechner mir Windows 2000 professionell, ich hab day of the tentacle ausgegraben bekomme aber nicht die richtigen Soundeinstellungen hin(Ports und so). Gibts ne Möglichkeit wie ich Dos daten meiner Soundkarte auslesen kann bei Win Me ging das immer mit nem Dosbefehl der mir grad nicht einfällt. Jetzt werden die gewünschten Daten aber nicht mehr angezeigt ;-(. Wer kann mir helfen.


----------



## El_Schubi (23. Juni 2003)

win2kpro hat kein dos mehr, also werden da auch keine dos treiber funktionieren...


----------



## tuxracer (24. Juni 2003)

also wenn Du das meinst was ich meine, dan n gibt es nur zwei möglichkeiten

entweder Du baust die karte in einen win98 rechner und siehst Dir die Dos einstellungen an , oder Du probierst die gängigsten IRQ und DMA modis mal durch

eigentlich sollte wenn Du etwas Glück hast alles funktionieren

gängige  IRQ 5 7
gängige DMA  220, 300 , 330

einfach alles durchprobieren, was dir geboten wird entweder hängt das spiel nachher, der sound geht nicht, oder Du hast Glück, und es geht.


----------



## joedalton (25. Juni 2003)

Moin,

El_Schubi hat recht, unter Win 2000 wird das so nichts.
Allerdings gibt es eine andere Lösung: VDM Sound.
Schau mal unter http://www.ece.mcgill.ca/~vromas/vdmsound nach, dort gibt es einen Emulator, der eine MPU-401 Schnittstelle (Midi) und einen Soundblaster (SB16, SBPro 2, SB2, SBPro, etc.) emuliert und die Daten an die entsprechenden Audio-Devices weitergibt, die im System eingerichtet sind. Der Emulator funktioniert unter Win NT 4.0, Win 2000 und Win Xp. Die Konfigurierung ist nicht ganz einfach, aber auch nicht übermäßig schwer, für etwas Fortgeschrittene sollte es gar kein Problem sein. Der Emulator läuft auch ganz gut, klappt aber nicht mit allen DOS Apps, dennoch einfach mal ausprobieren.

MfG Joe


----------



## deusmac (13. Juli 2003)

Klappt supper der emulator. THX


----------

